# Camelot theme park, chorley march 2014



## dora_marquez_86 (Mar 30, 2014)

This has defo been my favourite explore to date! Not only was it my first day time explore but it was my first bust by security. And we thought we had found our first dead body (i was so scared)!!
Everybody didn't get up, but the packed lunch was made so we loaded the car and went. Had a lovely packed lunch by the hotel lake. We mooched over to the main entrance and were in, in no time!
Was too cool this place and we didn't get caught by security until the last roller coaster, he did us a favour really escorted us out through the big blue gates saves squeezing back through the gappy fence..

Camelot theme park opened in 1983 with the themed identity of the legend of king Arthur and his round table. The park was home to 26 attractions which included 5 roller coasters and 2 water rides.
In 1995 the park attracted 500,000 visitors but over the years 2005 records show the park only attracted 330,000 visitors. In 2009 the park closed was sold and re-opened but unfortunately did no better, finally closing its gates in 2012.

Accidents
On 22 October 2001, a park employee was struck by The Gauntlet roller coaster and was killed. The park was fined £40,000 as it had no written safety procedures for its staff.
On 23 August 2011, a 12 year old boy fell from the Excalibur 2 ride. He survived.

Story Homes has submitted a planning application for up to 450 new homes on the old theme park!!!!!!!!!!!! 
























































































































































































































































BIG THANKS FOR LOOKING GUYS 'N' GALS


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Excellent stuff, looks an ace explore! It's aging quite badly by itself tho, it must have needed a hell of a lot of maintenance in its day.
WTF are those legs about! Ace shot! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2014)

It only seems like yesterday this site was open its gone downhill fast,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------

